# Help



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

How do you close your account completely on here


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

just log off and dont log on again

jo


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

jojo said:


> just log off and dont log on again
> 
> jo


there must be a way to delete my info


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

why are u banned??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cutiepie said:


> why are u banned??




The fact that poster is banned makes it impossible for her to answer you.

Why she has been banned is a matter between the poster and the moderator.
Please respect this and do not discuss it on the forum

Maiden


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The fact that poster is banned makes it impossible for her to answer you.
> 
> Why she has been banned is a matter between the poster and the moderator.
> Please respect this and do not discuss it on the forum
> ...


ok kinda deserved that,,,, but she had replied to the first post so thought she could still reply cos jojo had said just log off and dont log back in!


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Wow she banned!? Was only just chatting to her last night, she said something about someone trying to break into her flat, thats the last message I got from her.... hope shes ok

Bet she was banned for creating too many threads lol


----------

